# Problem with port upgrades



## hockey97 (May 29, 2015)

OK, I installed the badadminscript and ran `pkg_libchk -qo`.

I had  a huge list and just ran it individually by postmaster. All went well except for 3 packages.

Here are the packages with issues:
graphics/libflash
textproc/libxml
devel/p5-Local-gettext

I did a `portupgrade graphics/libflash`
I was told that libflash is no longer supported. I got a message saying to use gnash instead.

I tried to install gnash but said it was broke due to unable to link in libboost_system.


----------



## jrm@ (May 29, 2015)

If you really want flash, the only solution that is somewhat reliable (for me anyway) is www/linux-c6-flashplugin11.  Can you post more details about the problems with the other two ports?


----------



## hockey97 (May 29, 2015)

jrm said:


> If you really want flash, the only solution that is somewhat reliable (for me anyway) is www/linux-c6-flashplugin11.  Can you post more details about the problems with the other two ports?



I am using a server. Server software packages works but Gnome3-lite doesn't. I am trying to fix gnome-3 issues. I upgraded FreeBSD 8.4 to 10.1  but I did it gradually from 8.4 to 9.2 to 9.3 to 10 and then 10.1.

So, most software works except for Gnome3-lite. I installed a bsdadminscript and ran that package check.

So, for textproc/libxml the error says:

```
libxml-1.8.17_4 cannot install: Unknown component pkgconfig
```
For devel/p5-Local-gettext the error says:

```
no valid install port
```


----------



## jrm@ (May 29, 2015)

When you upgrade from one major version to another all third party software (packages) should be reinstalled.  If you want to save the origins of the currently installed packages, you can use something like `pkg query "%o"`.


----------



## hockey97 (May 29, 2015)

jrm said:


> When upgrade from one major version to another all third party software (packages) should be reinstalled.  If you want to save the origins of the currently installed packages, you can use something like `pkg query "%o"`.



I am aware of it. I did a `port fetch update` `portupgrade -a`

I right now only have 2 packages not working.

The 2 packages are:
graphics/libflash
textproc/libxml

devel/p5-Local-gettext was wrong.

It was devel/p5-Locale-gettext.

I did a `portmaster` on it and it fixed it.

With libflash, when I did a `portupgrade` on it I got the message that it's outdated and no longer used. I got the message to use gnash instead.


----------



## hockey97 (May 31, 2015)

I notice when doing a `cd /usr/port/x11/gdm make install clean` It results in a compilation error. It says:


```
libtool: link: cannot find library ' /usr/local/lib/libatk-bridge-2.0.la' or
unhandled argument.
```

It then said about  gdm-simple-chooser failed  and all-recursive failed

Then says compilation unexpectedly failed. That is where it stops.

So, I think the gdm is broken. How do I fix this?


----------

